# What country are you from?



## munchkin (Nov 30, 2002)

What country are you from. Im from the good old US of A. How about you? WHere are you from? Im hoping to find as many countrys as possible, so please post.


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 30, 2002)

Jolly old england here


----------



## Khamul (Nov 30, 2002)

United States of America.


----------



## FREEDOM! (Nov 30, 2002)

I am from the God Blessed United States of America!!

as if u hadn't already of guessed.


----------



## munchkin (Nov 30, 2002)

I think we could have guessed that one. Not sure, but proably


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 30, 2002)

c-mon guys we need more British people its 4 on to 1!


----------



## Seraph (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Celebthôl _
> *c-mon guys we need more British people its 4 on to 1! *



Not for long


----------



## LadyElf (Nov 30, 2002)

I'm from the USA. And here's a little theory I came up with one day when I was trying to think of something to write fanfiction about. 

Middle Earth was suppossed to be England correct? (I think I heard that somewhere.)
All the elves sailed into West correct at the end of the third age and went into the Undying Lands across the sea correct?
And what country is West of England ?

*America!  * (and Canada and Mexico etc.) 

heeheehee. I live in the Undying Lands. I'm an Elf. (I actually have a pretty good idea for a story using this theory. But I'm in the process of writing about three of them so for now its in my "to write" file.)


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 1, 2002)

and now its 9 onto 1, and yeah i also think that American is the undieing lands coz its the best counrty in the world hehe


----------



## Phee (Dec 1, 2002)

I'm an Aussie. Wonder if there are any more of us around here.


----------



## Niniel (Dec 1, 2002)

I believe one of our venerable mods is an Aussie... I'm from the Netherlands as you can see... Dutchies all the way!


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 1, 2002)

just 1 minor point isnt it Australasia? or Oceanic region? (i may be wrong, but thats what its called on the atheletics t.v programmes) 

Thôl


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 1, 2002)

Slovenia


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 1, 2002)

I'm from the all-mighty Scotland, as one may guess from that Location bit. So, you can add another Brit to your list, Thôl. Plus, I think some people will have failed to pick up on your sarcasm in your 'America being the best place in the world' comment  And you said earlier that it was 9 - 1, Seraph meant he was British as well.


----------



## munchkin (Dec 1, 2002)

I think I have it right with the Australia thing. Even if I did have it wrong, I still couldn't change it.


----------



## Phee (Dec 3, 2002)

Australasia refers to the region, and includes NZ and probably some other island nations in the area. Australia is the name of the country.


----------



## munchkin (Dec 3, 2002)

*Australia or Australasia?*

Oh. I didn't know that. Very intresting. MY teachers always told me that Australia was a country and a contenent. Maybe they're a little slow......
If a moderator reads this, could they please change Australia to Australasia on the poll? Thank you.


----------



## Dragonblade (Dec 4, 2002)

I'm from Canada. ^_^ Booya! Is there any one else here from Canada? 

Is it just me or is this site predominatly American...thought so.


----------



## EverEve (Dec 4, 2002)

Im from Good Ole' US of A!


----------



## FREEDOM! (Dec 4, 2002)

And i'm still an American!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 6, 2002)

Thôl wasn't joking, Craig! He hates England and calls it "Pants Ol' England" all the time.

He really DOES want to move to America. We've agreed to change places. 

Cos I live in Seattle, in Washington...and I'd rather be in England.
*sigh*


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Dec 6, 2002)

*Vive la France!*

Sure, I live in America NOW...

But France is my home. My parents are French and I was born in France. My fathers side is Quebecois however, but Maman's is pure French. In fact, my ancestor was beheaded on Bastile Day, and my Quebecois relative was the first settler in Quebec... lets see who knows who that was!

And America isnt so bad. Except the Anti French people. Mort aux personnes qui detestent les Francais!


----------



## Athelas (Dec 6, 2002)

*Ectually*

I live on the Island of Discontent


----------



## Mablung (Dec 7, 2002)

I also live in the US. Mountain area specifically.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Dec 7, 2002)

Island of discontent.... Great Britain???


----------



## Dragon (Dec 7, 2002)

U.S. born and raised.....ish


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: Vive la France!*



> _Originally posted by Dáin Ironfoot I _
> * Mort aux personnes qui detestent les Francais! *



We may not BE French but some of us do speak it. Maybe you should avoid the death threats there, Dain?

Anyway foreign languages aren't allowed on the forums.  Otherwise I'd speak a lot more of them.

Oh...and Great Britain so better not be the Isle of Discontent...

Cos I plan to be perfectly content there!


----------



## FREEDOM! (Dec 7, 2002)

U mean u r going to be content with snags!


----------



## StriderX (Dec 7, 2002)

Im from Canada.


----------



## Talierin (Dec 7, 2002)

You *can* speak foreign languages on here, if not too much. We just didn't want whole threads done entirely in French or whatever.


----------



## munchkin (Dec 8, 2002)

Ok. Who was the dumbass who voted for Antartica?


----------



## Kellivara (Dec 8, 2002)

I would love to take credit for that.....but I can't, oh well!


----------



## munchkin (Dec 8, 2002)

Yea, but maybe this person is on an expedition in Antartica and is hanging out on The Tolkien Forum for a bit? Who knows. Maybe this is a highly educated penguin.


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 8, 2002)

*Wiltshire - an hour's drive from Oxford*

I live in a shire county of England. Our little county has several white horses carved into the green turf of the chalk downs - maybe the inspiration for the banner of Rohan. We also have barrows (haven't seen any wights), Stonehenge, Avebury Stone Circle, crop circles and the Wootton Bassett Mud Springs (I had to mention that - it's in my town). Wiltshire's strangeness is celebrated in this website.

This is a little picture of Wootton Bassett Town Hall:


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Dec 8, 2002)

That wasnt really a death threat... and I have nothing against GB, I just like to poke fun at the Brits. Sorry if anyone was offended by that, I just dont like Anti French people, but I would never kill them ...


----------



## Zale (Dec 8, 2002)

I'm from England. The West Midlands, to be precise. I have no idea what (if anything) Tolkien based on this region, but I do know it rains ALL THE TIME. Wouldn't swap it for anywhere else, though. Except maybe Sheffield region.


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Zale said:_ I have no idea what (if anything) Tolkien based on this region,


Read Book of Lost Tales (1). Kortirion is in the West Midlands - it is Warwick. It was a city in Tol Eressea.

_edited to read Warwick and not Worcester_


----------



## Frodorocks (Dec 11, 2002)

I'm from America, but I'll be changing that soon. Yay for Britain!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 12, 2002)

Yay! You're emigrating too!?
Cool! I won't be alone! (As if I would be anyway...  )


----------



## Frodorocks (Dec 12, 2002)

Some day when we both live in England we've got to meet for tea sometime.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 12, 2002)

How soon are you going to be there? 
 We can have a big party! Legolam's having a HUGE New Years celebration in Edinburgh.


----------



## Frodorocks (Dec 12, 2002)

Not by this New Years, unfortunately. I'm saving up my monies, but I don't have a job or any way to get money so it will be awhile. And I can't emmigrate tilll I finish my schooling. But trust me, by 2011, I'll be living in Soho London.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 12, 2002)

2011? Oh I'll definitely be there by then.  Look me up!!!


----------



## Frodorocks (Dec 12, 2002)

I shall.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 12, 2002)

Yay! 
I suppose for that you'll have to know my name...

Hmm...all in good time!


----------



## Frodorocks (Dec 12, 2002)

2011, plenty of good time.


----------



## Sador (Dec 15, 2002)

I'm in Australia. Australasia includes New Zealand. Oceania includes Aus, NZ and the south Pacific Island nations(Fiji, Samoa etc).
I think you might find that due to the actions of plate tectonics and continental drift, the Undieing Land is actually Australia and the Elvenhome of Eressea is in fact Norfolk Island.
So there!


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 16, 2002)

Do you mean some Norfolk in Australia, or the original one on the east coast of England? I'll assume one in Australia, beats me why Tolkien'd make anywhere look like Norfolk, England


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 16, 2002)

Visit Norfolk England while you can - after global warming has done its stuff, Norwich will probably be an island.


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 17, 2002)

Which would then put somewhat of a dent in Steve Coogan's (Alan Partidge's) career


----------



## Oren (Dec 17, 2002)

100% American!! Yay for me!


----------



## FREEDOM! (Dec 17, 2002)

Way to go Oren! There is no such thing as global warming just look at all the facts. and YAY North America is winning!


----------



## munchkin (Dec 17, 2002)

And the results of the contenent contest are;
Contenent-Number of votes-percentage of votes
Asia-0-0%
Africa-0-0%
Europe-8-22.22%
North America-23-63.89%
South America-0-0%
Australia-4-11.11%
Antartica(as if)-1-2.78%

Yay for North America! Theres got to be some people from Asia, Africa, and South America, if there is someone from Antartica


----------



## FREEDOM! (Dec 17, 2002)

Y would any one want to leave America for britain???   

Y can't people be content where they are??? 

I am 100% God Blessed American!


----------



## Oren (Dec 17, 2002)

I would! But I would come back to America sooner or later!


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FREEDOM! _
> *Y would any one want to leave America for britain???
> 
> Y can't people be content where they are??? *


Well, believe it or not, there is a world outside America. Britain is better to live in than America in many ways. And there are a few reasons America may be better than other places.

Plus, people may want to travel, and actually _see_ the other interesting places of the world, different to America. And yes, there are places of interest outside America, FREEDOM.


----------



## T'Vog (Dec 17, 2002)

*Travel*

I live in America. I love the area I live in. However, I don't believe in staying put my entire life -- I would love to travel. I could afford to take in a little culture. In my past experiences travelling, I found a lot of stuff to write about. I would love to go out into the world a lot more, but I don't think there's any place better for me to live than where I am right now.

Places I'd love to visit:

Australia
The United Kingdoms (especially Ireland and the moors)
South Africa
Japan


----------



## Lossengondiel (Dec 17, 2002)

I'm from the good 'ol US of A


----------



## Oren (Dec 17, 2002)

Hey, are any ofyou "good ol' U S Aers from New England...or Maine?


----------



## FREEDOM! (Dec 17, 2002)

I know all that and i would too but all these people are like ohh i hate America i want to live in England.


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FREEDOM! _
> *I know all that and i would too but all these people are like ohh i hate America i want to live in England. *


We English don't really understand why people want to come here either. Just across the channel in France there are thousands of people (asylum seekers) desperately trying to get across the channel - risking their lives on lorry axles and the Eurotunnel, just to get here. What's wrong with France, I wonder, or the other EC countries? Why here? Don't get me wrong, I have no axe to grind (My husband's parents are immigrants), I just wonder what the attraction is.


----------



## Maedhros (Dec 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by munchkin _
> *Ok. Who was the dumbass who voted for Antartica? *


I voted for Antartica, do you have a problem with that?


> Yea, but maybe this person is on an expedition in Antartica and is hanging out on The Tolkien Forum for a bit? Who knows. Maybe this is a highly educated penguin.


It appears that you are not that educated are you?


----------



## *Lady Arwen* (Dec 21, 2002)

South America, Brazil. Any one knoe who else voted for south america?


----------



## elvish-queen (Dec 22, 2002)

I cannot seriously be the only person from Africa?? AAAAAAA! Seriously, we're a lot more civilised than you think. For heavens sakes, I live in South Africa, not Zimbabwe! And our internet banking is way more advanced than a lot of other countries.
It's so lonely when I don't know any LOTR fanatics that live near me. Man, is it too much to ask?


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elvish-queen _
> *I cannot seriously be the only person from Africa?? AAAAAAA! Seriously, we're a lot more civilised than you think. For heavens sakes, I live in South Africa, not Zimbabwe! And our internet banking is way more advanced than a lot of other countries.
> It's so lonely when I don't know any LOTR fanatics that live near me. Man, is it too much to ask? *


I know how you feel, elvish-queen; none of my friends have more than a passing respect for Tolkien, though my church has lots of South Africans in it for some reason.


----------



## munchkin (Dec 22, 2002)

There MUST be someone from Asia. Hey, elvish-queen, you can be in the gguild of outcasts for being the only one here from Africa. As for you, *Lady Arwen*, I have know clue who else voted for South America. Please post here if you are the one.


----------



## Frodorocks (Dec 23, 2002)

Don't get me wrong Freedom, I love America. It's got everything from deserts to oceans to tropical places to tundra and plains to mountains. It's beautiful. But America's consumerism is destroying the place and I hate the government. I really love the culture of Britain, and I love to travel. So Britain's the place for me. I've decided on Scotland instead of England though. I'm a real nature nut and a lover of wild woods. Charming cute little England doesn't have the wildness that Scotland has.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Dec 23, 2002)

*Why people want to goto England...*



> What's wrong with France, I wonder, or the other EC countries? Why here? Don't get me wrong, I have no axe to grind (My husband's parents are immigrants), I just wonder what the attraction is.



Ill tell you whats wrong with France: nothing, except we have one of the better foreign policies in the civilized world! UK is a great place, dont get me wrong, but your immigration policy is offensive! You people pay the immigrants and foreigners to live on your land, and whats worse is you give them some land too (or property) for student purposes. America isnt as bad in this department, but Im sure it is just as bad because there is a lot we dont know about what goes on.

In France, we do not tolerate foreigners so as to keep our country French! Sure, it sounds racist and slandering, but if a country willingly allows immigrants to come into their country, the place loses its own customs and culture. Look at the US: due to the overwhelming amount of illegal immigrants coming in, the population will be a QUARTER mexican in ten years. 

Many immigrants come to France and then hop over to England via the Chunnel, and many die along the way. Why? Because France has strict citizenship rules while UK does not. I say this in all honesty and from what my British aunt told me.


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Frodorocks _
> *I've decided on Scotland instead of England though. I'm a real nature nut and a lover of wild woods. Charming cute little England doesn't have the wildness that Scotland has. *


In that case, you should be moving to the north of Scotland. I used to live in Luton, near London, and I hated the isolation here when I first moved. Now, when I go to the town, I wonder how people can stand it! Plus, if you move here, we could meet sometime! 


> _Originally posted by Dáin Ironfoot I _
> *UK is a great place, dont get me wrong, but your immigration policy is offensive! You people pay the immigrants and foreigners to live on your land, and whats worse is you give them some land too (or property) for student purposes.*


That is one of the things that irks me about our country (that and the complete incompetence of Cherie Blair), we let too many people in. I don't mind people who are qualified professionals that are really going to contribute to the country, or people that are fleeing injust persecution, but people who just want to live here because they will be given money should be thrown out. A large number of people move here, form their own little communities, don't bother to learn English, and don't interact with the natives. That's wrong, we're not a hotel for immigrants.

Basically, I think if someone enters the country illegally, they should be deported. And if they are legal, they should be reviewed and have to pass a test proving they can speak English fluently before being released to public life. During the time they take to learn, they can stay in centres.

Anyway, this isn't really what the topic's about.


----------



## Frodorocks (Dec 23, 2002)

So, who cares the mods aren't around.** Just kidding, I'll try to get on topic. I live in North America yadda yadda yadda. Yeah, the highlands are better than the lowlands(sorry legolam ) and then I wouldn't have to live near Glasgow, home of the mean, nasty guy.(long story) I'll see you there Craig.

**That's what you think... **


----------



## munchkin (Dec 23, 2002)

Ok. Who else voted for Antartica?


----------



## Éomond (Dec 24, 2002)

Oh sorry, not me. I voted for North America. yay =| It's pretty fun here.


----------



## Chymaera (Dec 25, 2002)

Canadian which forces me into the North American catagory.


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 25, 2002)

Speaking of North America, just out of curiousity, is Mexico in North or South America? Usually I would class it as Central, but that's not a continent.


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 25, 2002)

> _Frodorocks_: Charming cute little England doesn't have the wildness that Scotland has


You've never been clubbing in Manchester, then?

Seriously, you're right. Scotland has large areas of very low population. This is largely because the landowners once forced the people off the land so they could use it for grazing land for sheep. This period is known as 'the clearances'. Much of Scotland's forested areas these days are managed pine forests - crops rather than wilderness; and the mountains are bare of trees because of the sheep.


----------



## munchkin (Dec 25, 2002)

Its in North America


----------



## Viewman (Dec 25, 2002)

Denmark here


----------



## Frodorocks (Dec 26, 2002)

Yeah, Mexico is in North America. I once got a question wrong on a paper in Geography because my teacher said that it was in South America. So I went to the library and found an encyclopedia and it said that it was in North America so I went back and rubbed it in his face. I hated that teacher. We'd spend whole hours fighting.


----------



## Arebeth (Nov 1, 2003)

Belgium! (and I think alone of my race around here)


----------



## Kahmûl (Nov 1, 2003)

I'm from Scotland.


----------



## Wolfshead (Nov 1, 2003)

Me too... as I think I've said before  We now have 3 Scots...


----------



## Beleg (Nov 2, 2003)

I am the lone representative of my country and region here.
I am a bit surprised to see no Indian or Chinese in here though.
Pakistan it is.


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 2, 2003)

Another American here. I live in Chicago, Illinois.


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 3, 2003)

_Mie oon kuulkaas perisuomalainen suuresta Suomen maasta!_ 


Ahem, yes, well, as most poeple probably have realized by now I am from southern Finland, abut half an hour's drive north from Helsinki.

By the way, what would you mark on the poll if you're from Russia?


----------



## Legolam (Nov 3, 2003)

I'm from Edinburgh, Scotland, as it says in my sig (can't be bothered thinking of an original and witty alternative).

PS Kahmul: Killie? Really? Everyone knows Hibs and East Fife are better


----------



## Aulë (Nov 3, 2003)

Only 5 more days until Australia slaughters Scotland in the Rugby World Cup Quarter Final....


----------



## Ice Man (Nov 3, 2003)

Brazil


----------



## ms Greenleaf (Nov 10, 2003)

Canada...the icy north with the big hearts


----------



## lossenandunewen (Nov 10, 2003)

Canadian citizen, born in Ireland

hey Charmiana, get any snow yet? It's snowing like crazy over here in north bay.


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Suomalaisiahan kaikki ollaan! Perekele!

To add what Lanty was saying, I'm from Finland also, a little closer to Helsinki but practically neighbours with him.


----------



## Starflower (Nov 11, 2003)

ulkosuomalaisia taalla 
yes, I am another Finn, though I am living in London at the moment.


----------



## ms Greenleaf (Nov 15, 2003)

Snow is everywhere...since before halloween


----------



## Eliot (Nov 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by Lantarion*
> By the way, what would you mark on the poll if you're from Russia?  *



It depends on where in Russia you live. You either live in Europe or Asia. The Ural Mountains is the border of Asia and Europe, IMHO, as well as many atlas-maker's opinions. 



> Originally posted by CraigSmith
> *Speaking of North America, just out of curiousity, is Mexico in North or South America? Usually I would class it as Central, but that's not a continent. *



North America extends all the way from the Arctic region (Canada, Alaska, Greenland), down to Panama, and includes all of the Caribbean islands.

Oh, and by the way, I'm from the Chicago suburbs, which are in northeastern Illinois, USA.


----------



## ms Greenleaf (Nov 18, 2003)

We are glad for your incitees Elliot...where would we be twith out them


----------



## Eliot (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ms Greenleaf _
> *We are glad for your incitees Elliot...*



Oooo...thank you. I'm glad too. 



> _Originally posted by ms Greenleaf _
> *where would we be twith out them *



In a horrible situation. I'm afraid to think of where you would be without my knowledge.


----------



## Tinuvien21 (Nov 19, 2003)

I live in America, but I would luv to visit England, or.....New Zealand.


----------



## munchkin (Dec 28, 2003)

Lantarion said:


> _Mie oon kuulkaas perisuomalainen suuresta Suomen maasta!_


What does that mean?


----------



## Starflower (Dec 29, 2003)

munchkin said:


> Originally Posted by Lantarion
> Mie oon kuulkaas perisuomalainen suuresta Suomen maasta!
> What does that mean?



it means he is from Finland, and wants the other Finns to know it too   

never one for sublety our Lanty


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Dec 29, 2003)

Du gamla du fria
Du fjällhöga nord
Du tysta du glädjerika sköna
Jag hälsar dig vänaste land uppå jord
Din sol din himmel dina ängder gröna
Din sol din himmel dina ängder gröna

Du tronar på minnen från fornstora da'r
Då ärat ditt namn flög över jorden
Jag vet att du är och förblir vad du var
Ja jag vill leva jag vill dö i norden. 
Ja jag vill leva jag vill dö i norden

The Sweidsh national anthem, singing of the beautiful nordic lands, the high mountains, the sky and the green fields. The second verse is "You throne upon memories from great days of old, when glorious your name went through all lands, I know that you are and will remai, yes I want to live I want do die in the north, yes I want to live I want do die in the north"
Shjon Podein, a hockey player who moved from Colorado to Växjö, a lousy division 1 club in Souther Sweden, asked what the song was. ANother player who was obviously not a linguist answered: "The Swedish country song."

come on Europe, only 25% civilized persons yet!

Måns


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by *Starflower*
> it means he is from Finland, and wants the other Finns to know it too


Haha, yes well put. (hey whaddaya mean I'm not one for subtlety! )

But the near-direct translation would be "I am a complete Finn from the great land of Finland!"  
But it's in one of the 'dialects' of the Finnish language; the only difference is a change in accent. For example the first word _mie_ (which means 'I' or 'me') is properly _minä_, or _mä_ in slang. 
Also the word _oon_ (pronnounced 'awn', but with a proper 'O') is slang, meaning 'I am'; its proper form is _olen_. 
And the word _kuulkaas_ is also a sort of slang/dialect oddity. It's meaning is basically 'listen up' or the like, used varyingly. It's from the word _kuulla_, 'to hear' or maybe from _kuunnella_, 'to listen'. 

Well that's enough for our Finnish Etymology and Grammar-lesson for today; I could go on and on..


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jan 7, 2004)

My ex was Swedish, spoke it fluently, and was learning Finnish...




Now hearing the language makes me shudder. Which is sad, becuase objectively I think it's really pretty.   


Bad memories. That kid was a creeper.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 7, 2004)

us in Finland are forced to learn Swedish as a foreign language... so technically the whole population is bilingual, but in reality most people hate the language forced upon them and just neatly forget about it once they are out of school. It is cool though when you live in England for example, the fact that not only do you speak fluent English which is not your native tongue but also you are fluent in another language as well ( or in my case several others, I was a language geek at school... 4 foreign languages in my itinerary by the time I was in college), they think you are a genius !It does wonders for one's self-esteem


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 7, 2004)

munchkin said:


> What country are you from.



I'm from the U.S., and I take this opportunity to apologize to one and all for Bush and his minions, who are destroying us piecemeal...

Lotho


----------



## Eliot (Jan 7, 2004)

Lotho_Pimple said:


> I take this opportunity to apologize to one and all for Bush and his minions, who are destroying us piecemeal...


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jan 8, 2004)

Eliot, that was uncalled for.

Whether you like it or not, Bush is giving Americans a bad name all over the world. And I can't go anywhere in England with my American accent and not be regailed with a diatribe of how much harm America's doing to world economy and peace. They lump us in with Bush and his idiocy and poor decisions. That's not right.


America is hated, Eliot. And for people like me and Lotho, we may feel the need to apologise to the rest of the world. So they know we're not on the same side as "The Axis of Idiocy"....which is what Bush's regime SHOULD be called.

America is NOT the pillared halls of justice, right, and wonder you seem to think it is.

And you should really get used to that idea if you ever plan on taking a little out of the country vacation. Because the attitude that the Christian-right so adamantly supports and the rest of America tolerates with gritted teeth, just will NOT fly in any other country in the world.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Jan 8, 2004)

Im in the same boat Wonks. Being French-american really sucks, considering how its suddenly wrong to like anything French in the States. Conversely, in France I'm regarded differently for living in America, so I have this odd sense of unbelongingness. 

I do admit, though, that if youre American and you go to France or another country of different language, you will be treated better if you know the language. But- you must speak it with the _accent_. It is plain offensive to hear some Americans butcher French (Parlay- vooz france-ay?) Ugh! Its similar to hearing someone from India or an Arab country come over to the States and give a half-arse attitude to speaking English with a proper accent (or an understandable one, mind you). The accent is just as important as knowing the language.

[/rant]


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jan 8, 2004)

I agree with that. Though I'm a HUGE lover of languages (like Starflower) and try to learn as much as I can, I take a LONG time with each, making sure I master them well enough to be able to speak with a proper accent (or near to it as I can manage) so that I can get along well in their country.

I spent a long time learning Spanish, and now I'm starting learning French, which is harder, and next it's German...though I'm considering putting French on hold in order to learn German first.
I want to visit my relatives in Germany and speak to them in German...and if I wait too long I won't have that choice.


----------



## Eliot (Jan 9, 2004)

Wonko The Sane said:


> Eliot, that was uncalled for.



Guess what, Wonks. I really couldn't care less. Lotho's remark was a LOT more uncalled for, and it does not fit into this thread properly. If he wants to discuss politics, he can go ahead and start a new thread.



Wonko The Sane said:


> Whether you like it or not, Bush is giving Americans a bad name all over the world.



So what? Why do we need the world's approval for everything we do? Remember, you can't please everyone.



Wonko The Sane said:


> And I can't go anywhere in England with my American accent and not be regailed with a diatribe of how much harm America's doing to world economy and peace.



Well, that's the Brits' problem. Maybe you should try speaking in a Japanese or Arab accent, so you're not "regailed with a diatribe of how much harm America's doing to the world economy and peace."



Wonko The Sane said:


> They lump us in with Bush and his idiocy and poor decisions. *That's not right.*



You're right Wonks, that isn't right. Maybe the Brits should open their eyes a little bit more, right?



Wonko The Sane said:


> America is hated, Eliot.



Wonks, tell me something I DON'T know. You're acting like I'm three years old. I read the newspaper. I say again, I am not stupid, and I won't lose sleep over the fact that people in every nation on this planet hate the United States.



Wonko The Sane said:


> And for people like me and Lotho, we may feel the need to apologise to the rest of the world. So they know we're not on the same side as "The Axis of Idiocy"....which is what Bush's regime SHOULD be called.



Please Wonks, stop saying this stuff. My mouth is hurting really bad because I'm laughing so hard. 



Wonko The Sane said:


> America is NOT the pillared halls of justice, right, and wonder you seem to think it is.



Did you ever take grammar classes, Wonks? I'm just curious, because I'm having trouble understanding your sentences.



Wonko The Sane said:


> And you should really get used to that idea if you ever plan on taking a little out of the country vacation.



Wonks, get a life, and quit presuming all these things about me that are false. I've been to a foreign country.



Wonko The Sane said:


> Because the attitude that the Christian-right so adamantly supports and the rest of America tolerates with gritted teeth, just will NOT fly in any other country in the world.



Oh, so you're presuming that everyone that supports Bush, the war in Iraq, et cetera, are all Christian Rightists? Oh, give me a break. You're making me sick, Wonks. Maybe you should live up to your title, and start acting in a sane manner.

Good night, and God Bless America.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jan 9, 2004)

Calm down, Eliot.

This isn't the place for starting fights.


I'll PM you my response...but let's keep it OUT of this thread.


----------



## Éomond (Jan 9, 2004)

Wonko The Sane said:


> Eliot, that was uncalled for.
> 
> Whether you like it or not, Bush is giving Americans a bad name all over the world. And I can't go anywhere in England with my American accent and not be regailed with a diatribe of how much harm America's doing to world economy and peace. They lump us in with Bush and his idiocy and poor decisions. That's not right.
> 
> ...



Wait, why all the hate agianst America?

Eliot, I'm on your side here. (And I have to put this in, just seeing Wonko's new post)

I don't think Bush is ruining peace in the world. First off, what peace? I don't think there'll ever be a time of eternal peace. Maybe temporary peace, but not forever, it's impossible.
Let me present you with an idea: what if your country some-how came under rule of an evil leader who took away your rigths, freedom, everything. You're scared to get up in the morning. Now, you don't what anyone to help you, because that'll be fight, and war. So, we shouldn't have helped those Iraqi people, right? Is that what you guys are saying?

I hate sexists' and racists' and it seems to be poping up here and there in the States, and I can't stand it! I'm annoyed with America in some ways, but look at the positives of you country, not all the bad. Be happy you're free, not every country has it.

Now, I'm done with that, I won't elaborate or anything in this thread.

--

Anyone been to Canada? I went there in the summer and I thought it was cool. It was like being in alternate U.S. I loved the accents that some people had, eh?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jan 9, 2004)

Alright, after I specifically stated that we should carry any further argument out through PMs you post this.

PLEASE don't turn this thread into an argument! I'll PM you with my response, but let's STOP THIS NOW.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 9, 2004)

please gentlemen, calm down. Wonko has the right idea, if you want to continue this way, please do so between yourselves via PM's, this thread is meant for lighthearted discussion about people's origins. 

Dain, in light of your comment about being treated differently if you know the language of the country you go to , this is true. It makes the people appreciate you, that you go through the trouble of learning to communicate with them. But I disagree on the point of the importance of the accent, it is not so important (maybe to the French, but not so to may other nations), the emphasis is on being understood, that is often appreciated more than perfetly constructed sentence delivered in flawless accent. 
My situation is such that my fiancee does not speak my language, thus cannot communicate with my parents, who in turn speak no english. But when he took the trouble of learning the few words that he could on our recent trip to my parents' - yes, no, please, thank you, mother - the response was overwhelming! My parents were so appreciative of his efforts, they felt so important, all the insecurities they had earlier about not being able to talk to one another vanished.Of course, that is nowhere near the level of proficiency needed to carry out a conversation but the effort is the important thing.


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 9, 2004)

Nice of you to realize that this should not be discussed here, Wonks. Too bad you didn't notice it before, but thanks for doing so now. However, you went over the line when you answered Eliot, and I do not like handing out Warning Points, but I will *if* it goes too far. 
Eliot you responded far too harshly to Wonko. Things like "get a life" and "give me a break" and certainly "did you ever take grammar classes" are not to be tolerated here; so keep it civil and calm, and out of public fora.

For the 'grammar-classes' I should give you Warning Points, but I'd like you and Wonko to settle this amicably and calmly, so I realize that the points would do little good. 

Also Éomond, you were wrong to continue this discussion when Wonko maturely noticed where it was going and told everyone (including herself) to end it; when you know that posting certain things in certain places is wrong, act upon that and refrain from posting in the first place.
And if you do not realize why America's leadership is receiving criticism of late, maybe you would do well not to answer in the first place (sorry if that sounded harsh though ). Stirring things up on purpose is enough to earn WPs.. You're lucky I'm such a nice guy.  

I feel like deleting all those posts, this entire page in fact; but it would complicate things in the future if this small incident is ever looked back on, so I'll postpone that decision. 

But from here on, any posts relating to this topic will be deleted I'm afraid; this is not the place for them. And if this matter should arise here again the thread will be closed for a time and then reopened.

Thank you to Starflower as well, for emphasizing Wonko's point.



Now back to the actual topic, if you will be so kind.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jan 9, 2004)

Thank you kindly, Lantifex. *bows*


As to Starflower's comments, I really have to agree with her.
In the US MOST people tolerate those with other accents so long as they communicate well and can make themselves understood.
As far as I know, the French DO tend to be more picky when foreigners are speaking their language, but maybe that's because French sounds so AWFUL if you don't at least ATTEMPT an accent.
I've been laughed at a few times because my Spanish accent isn't perfect, but I try REALLY hard, and for the most part, people REALLY appreciate that.
Plus it makes me feel better being able to communicate with others in thier own language.
In my last job I was working with a Mexican boy who spoke very poor English. He was trying really hard to learn, but it was hard and a slow process.
He was really relieved when I'd talk to him in Spanish....even for just a few minutes...and he tried even harder to speak English to me because of it.
I think that's a win-win situation.


----------



## Eliot (Jan 9, 2004)

Wonko The Sane said:


> Thank you kindly, Lantifex.



Isn't it Pontarion?


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 10, 2004)

LOL, Eliot you have a linguist within you. 

Wonko that sounds great! I know enough Spanish to begin a simple conversation.. It's continuing it which might prove to be a little more difficult.  Nice that your skills have influenced others too. 
It's a beautiful language though, and I'm lukcy in that I don't need to practice the pronunciation seperately; it's pronounced just like Finnish!  (Apart from the ñ, the c and z, and the stressed vowels, but anyway! )


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jan 10, 2004)

That's a really interesting thing between languages. The vowell sounds in French are NOT the same as those in Spanish.
But those in Finnish and Spanish are.

I usually tend to approach a new language with Spanish vowell sounds in my mind already...whether that's right or not!


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 11, 2004)

I'm glad you do! IMO the most beautiful languages are phonetic, like Finnish and Spanish.  And Cantonese Chinese, for the most part.


----------



## Uminya (Jan 13, 2004)

Dáin Ironfoot I said:


> Im in the same boat Wonks. Being French-american really sucks, considering how its suddenly wrong to like anything French in the States. Conversely, in France I'm regarded differently for living in America, so I have this odd sense of unbelongingness.
> 
> I do admit, though, that if youre American and you go to France or another country of different language, you will be treated better if you know the language. But- you must speak it with the _accent_. It is plain offensive to hear some Americans butcher French (Parlay- vooz france-ay?) Ugh! Its similar to hearing someone from India or an Arab country come over to the States and give a half-arse attitude to speaking English with a proper accent (or an understandable one, mind you). The accent is just as important as knowing the language.
> 
> [/rant]



Anyone gives you any crap for being a Frankreicher, Dain, and I'm in the neighborhood (or if you're in mine) give me a call and we can go give them many bruises (maybe even a scratch if they say something really nasty!).

However, if I ever went over to France and got insulted (don't think for a second that I know any French whatsoever ) I'd just yell profanities at them in German and flee to a neighboring country (except the Netherlands...bunch of pot-smoking bums).



Oh! I'm from the US...live a stones throw away from Mexico, but I wouldn't be caught dead there...well, if I _did_ go I probably *would* be found dead....in a ditch...hm.

The only other country that I've been to is Canada (which is like Diet America...less calories and an artificial sweetener that gives you brain cancer) though I speak a fair bit of German and a smattering of Spanish and Russian.

What was this thread about, again?


----------



## Rhiannon (Jan 13, 2004)

(shall I doom myself and throw in that I like Bush? No, not a good time, obviously...)

An American here- there's nothing like being a military brat and constantly interacting with service men and women to make you patriotic- and it should be noted that I am not just a Southerner (important distinction...it's a different country down here), but a Texan, which counts as a whole different nationality. 
Being a military brat also makes you appreciate different countries, though. I'm always wishing I were overseas. Visiting isn't enough- living somewhere else is really important, I think. A year at least.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jan 14, 2004)

I lied to you all.

I'm not American.
I'm Irish. 
But I'm living in Wales at the moment.

And Snaga...he's not a he. He's a she. She and I are lovers.


----------



## Rhiannon (Jan 14, 2004)

Okay, so...who did you get to pretend to be Snaga in the pictures, then?


----------



## celebdraug (Jan 14, 2004)

her brother? 
I reckon she is just kiddin....arnt you Wonks?>


----------



## Eliot (Jan 14, 2004)

Wonko The Sane said:


> I lied to you all.
> 
> I'm not American.
> I'm Irish.
> ...



Yeah, and I'm 72 and living in Mali.


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya (Jan 28, 2004)

Northern Europe, Finland.


----------



## Sarde (Jan 28, 2004)

Ciryaher said:


> I'd just yell profanities at them in German and flee to a neighboring country (except the Netherlands...bunch of pot-smoking bums).



Excuse me? I'm from The Netherlands (Unquendor) and I am not a pot-smoking bum!  In fact, I only know two pot-smoking bums!

Just for those who don't know: pot is legal in Holland. So is prostitution. For this reason, people all over the world seem to think the main occupation of Dutch people is smoking 'pipeweed' and visiting prostitutes. I don't do either.

Am I really the only Dutch person on this forum?


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 28, 2004)

Ireth Telrúnya said:


> Northern Europe, Finland.


 I've seen you around here often enough but I never came to think that you were a Finn! Tervetuloa, vaikka täällä ei kyllä muita suomalaisia paljon olekaan..


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya (Jan 29, 2004)

Kiitos. No pari kolme meitä näyttää olevan...


----------



## (MiThRaNdIr) (Jan 29, 2004)

Im from North America(Mexico). Do anybody in here speak Spanish? I would really like to talk to someone who speak spanish here? Please make a "the tolkien forum" in Spanish, it would be great!

________________________________________

Viva Mexico!!!!!! (Si Claro!!!!  )


----------



## Talierin (Jan 29, 2004)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH! *runs from the invasion of the Finns*

I think Niniel is dutch, but I might be wrong. I know Dgoeji (sp?) is.


----------



## Sarde (Jan 30, 2004)

Oh okay, I'm not all alone then...


----------



## celebdraug (Jan 30, 2004)

(MiThRaNdIr) said:


> Im from North America(Mexico). Do anybody in here speak Spanish? I would really like to talk to someone who speak spanish here? Please make a "the tolkien forum" in Spanish, it would be great!
> 
> ________________________________________
> 
> Viva Mexico!!!!!! (Si Claro!!!!  )



¡Ah sí! hablo spannish! 
lol. not really!
www.freetranslation.com
hehe


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 30, 2004)

I speak some limited Spanish, if that's any consolation. 
Just to mention it outright: as long as the use of foreign languages stays on the level it is on now (i.e. no actual 'conversations' in anything but English) there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## (MiThRaNdIr) (Jan 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by Lantarion
> I speak some limited Spanish, if that's any consolation.
> Just to mention it outright: as long as the use of foreign languages stays on the level it is on now (i.e. no actual 'conversations' in anything but English) there is nothing to worry about



Yes it is a little consolation, because is really difficult for me, translating Spanish to English,(I know English but only like a 70%), I read the LOTR books in English, and its was a little complicated sometimes to understand Tolkien's art. But at least I found a good forum in Spanish about Tolkien's world.


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Jan 31, 2004)

Talierin said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHH! *runs from the invasion of the Finns*



hahhaahaa! The Finns are a coming! kaikki on menetetty!


----------



## Starflower (Jan 31, 2004)

heheee... Run for your lives!!!! Suomalaaset tulloo ja tanner tutisee   

PS. Anybody know what happened to the finnish girl that used to frequent here, Thuringwethil ? Guess she left.. soem really hurtful things were said about her choices in life..  hope she comes back to strengthen our troops!


----------



## Beleg (Jan 31, 2004)

Come on, Am I the _Only_ Asian around these parts!!
Aren't Narya and Lorien's asians too?


----------



## Elfhelm25 (Jan 31, 2004)

I'm Canadian. 
As such, I am bilingual. Francais and English. 
Also jealous of Finland people speaking....finnish ??? 
I adore languages. I wish I could speak more. 
Anyone else here speak a cool language ???
that gives me an idea.....


----------



## Éomond (Jan 31, 2004)

Elfhelm25 said:


> I'm Canadian.
> As such, I am bilingual. Francais and English.
> Also jealous of Finland people speaking....finnish ???
> I adore languages. I wish I could speak more.
> ...



I love Canada? Where do you live in Canada?

Also, anyone Sign? I'm learning American Sign Language in school, it's very fun and interesting, along with the history and culture of Deaf people.


----------



## Sarde (Feb 1, 2004)

I speak Dutch, English, German, Friesian (a local language related to English and Scandinavian languages) and a bit of French. I read Latin and Greek.


----------



## Éomond (Feb 1, 2004)

Sarde said:


> I speak Dutch, English, German, Friesian (a local language related to English and Scandinavian languages) and a bit of French. I read Latin and Greek.



Wow, I'm amazed! Where'd you find the time to learn all that? I'm so jealous


----------



## Sarde (Feb 1, 2004)

Dutch is my mother's tongue. I taught myself English before I got it at school, mostly by watching English TV and writing letters in English (to pen pals all over the world). I also lived in an English speaking community for two years. We used to always go on holiday to Germany when I was a kid and I pick up on languages quickly. Later I also got German in school. Friesian is the second language in the area where I live (it's not just a dialect, it's an official language totally unlike Dutch). French I learned in school (and as a result, I am not very good at it ). Latin and Greek I learned in school.

It's quite common for Dutch people to be multilingual. Almost everyone speaks English to a certain degree and many speak some German and French. Everyone gets English, French and German in school. We're a tiny little country, you know. Holland used to live by trade mostly (still actually) and languages come in handy if you are dealing with people from the countries around you.


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 1, 2004)

Woot I study Latin too! Or rather I have studied it recently, but I dno't think I'll have time to study it anymore.. At least not in high school. 
But I still have the books from my classes, maybe I'll teach some more to myself!


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya (Feb 1, 2004)

I've allways lived in Finland. And I've allways loved english language. I haven't really spoken it a lot, I've mostly learned it from the books, song lyrics and TV. And well, I had some courses at the university.

I have studied Swedish, German, Spanish, French and Russian...though of the two latter I know only rudiments and can't speak either Swedish or German fluently...Spanish I know a little bit more.


----------



## Elfhelm25 (Feb 1, 2004)

Holy Catfish, Batman ! 5 languages !Sarde, that's incredible! ( jealousy rising...)
Eomund, I am from the Maritimes. I currently live on Prince Edward Island ( the most beautiful place in the whole world in my biased opinion  ) , but I spent a lot of my life in Nova Scotia and some in Newfoundland, where my most favorite of people are found. And American Sign Language is some awesome gift to learn, although hard, i've tried ! 
Are you American, and if so, what kind of accent do you have ? ( if you have one ! ) I love accents ! 
Ireth, I don't know the slightest thing about Finland ! What does it look like ? What languages are spoken there ? And my favorite question, what's the weather like ? ( Forgive my ignorance, I've never been out of Canada in my life.) Unless Nunavit counts...


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Feb 1, 2004)

well, if you'd look right now out the window in Finland. you would see snow. Lot's of snow.

during the summer, finland is great with forests as far as the eye can see up north and hundreds of lakes everwhere.


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 1, 2004)

Ol'gaffer said:


> during the summer, finland is great with forests as far as the eye can see up north and hundreds of lakes everwhere.


Yes, but during the winter seasons they all mysteriously disappear..  

But yes Finland is prided for its huge expanses of forests, mainly fir I think; and it's called the Land of a Thousand Lakes, though there are obviously many more than a thousand.


----------



## Sarde (Feb 1, 2004)

Finland has now become the next on my list of places to visit! Anyone have a place for me to stay?  Seriously, it sounds like a wonderful country and I'd love to visit it one day. It's not that far for me...

I just looked up how much a flight ticket would be and it's only 169 euros. That's not so bad. Okay, I'm coming to Finland next year! 

Edit: If I would fly there with a Dutch airline it would be around the abovementioned price. The cheapest ticket with Scandinavian Airlines is 730 euros!!!  Weird...


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya (Feb 1, 2004)

Sarde, you better prepare yourself, this is an expensive country.
And do come here in summer, if you don't especially like skiing or slalom or some other winter sport. I was in Holland last summer and the amount of bikes in Amsterdam was really something I've never seen! Some were eating while driving and some talking to the phone. And those 'grachts' like you call them, I didn't see no one driving to them though all the cars were lined up on the sides of them.
And by the way, we don't have one cent coins, the smallest are five cent coins. But of course we have euro, unlike Sweden and Denmark.


----------



## Elfhelm25 (Feb 1, 2004)

Finland sounds beautiful. I love forests, although I can get my share in Canada, too. 
Maybe someday I will venture out of my beloved country, scrape off the ingnorance mold , and explore some of these places. 
In fact, the only places in Europe that I ever hear about are places like England, Scotland, Ireland, and France, for vacationing. I thought Finland was an extremely cold place! 
And I only know about 6 American states that are good for vacationing, too.  The ones near by and a few of the southern states. We don't have many geography classes around here. )
I suppose I could buy a globe.


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya (Feb 1, 2004)

I think the grandeur of Canadian forests far exceeds our own, though we do have "million" lakes here. There are no real mountains, only fells in Lappland. The real mountains are in Norway.
And the weather....oh I have to change these into Fahrenheits...the temperatures can be as cold as - 30 C (35 F) in winter (though this kind of coldness is quite rare) and as warm as + 30 (86 F) in summer. Last summer it was for over a month +30 C and it was quite exceptional, though in France it was yet much warmer. I hope the same will happen next year! I like warm weather after all this snow!


----------



## jejeje (Feb 4, 2004)

Hello!
I'm from the United Kingdoms of Britain or whatever it's called today.Yup. Contrary to popular belief, it doesn't rain all the time, not everyones posh or cockney, we don't all have bad teeth, we don't all love the Queen mother (god rest her soul)and, um, ill think of some more things to rant about soon.
I expect Britain has already been discussed in this thread, which im about to read through now. Anyway, thankyou for reading.


----------



## jejeje (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey, it hasn't. it seems to have been Finland all the way. i'm learning spanish at school roght now, it's a great language, i used to do french but i wasn't keen on it.
i have a question: Do Americans say "actually" much? I was talking to someone about this and it seems that in England, everyone does say it alot. Also, it is a really hard word to descibe.
Er, i know that was a bit off topic, but it just popped into my head.


----------



## Eliot (Feb 4, 2004)

jejeje said:


> i have a question: Do Americans say "actually" much?



I say it sometimes, but not all the time. I can't even think of a word that has the same meaning as "actually." 



jejeje said:


> I'm from the United Kingdoms of Britain or whatever it's called today.



Its current title is "The United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland."


----------



## Talierin (Feb 4, 2004)

Actually, I say actually actually a whole of times. Actually, it's such a cool word to say 


*cackles and runs off*


----------



## Éomond (Feb 5, 2004)

jejeje said:


> i have a question: Do Americans say "actually" much?



I've never noticed, but I noticed we say "like" and "yeah" *alot!*

Example: "Yeah, so like, I was walking down the street, and like, this dog starting barking at me, and I was like 'shut-up.' So yeah."
I mean, that's how I talk.


----------



## Rhiannon (Feb 5, 2004)

I don't know about everyone else, but the word _I_ find myself over-using is 'antidisestablishmenttarianism'.


----------



## Éomond (Feb 6, 2004)

Rhiannon said:


> I don't know about everyone else, but the word _I_ find myself over-using is 'antidisestablishmenttarianism'.



I'd like to see that used a couple of times in a conversation


----------



## Sarde (Feb 6, 2004)

I have noticed a lot of Americans ending just about all of their sentences with "y'know". I find it more than slightly annoying.

"Yeah, you just told me, so I know!"


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya (Feb 6, 2004)

What about "really", maybe it can be used instead of "actually"...? Though the meaning is not the same exactly...


----------



## celebdraug (Feb 6, 2004)

Éomond said:


> Example: "Yeah, so like, I was walking down the street, and like, this dog starting barking at me, and I was like 'shut-up.' So yeah."
> I mean, that's how I talk.


 that gets sooo very annoying at times when people use 'like' when it doesnt need to be used!


----------



## jejeje (Feb 6, 2004)

I always say, _so.........anyway....._ to start off any conversation. Unfortunately it doesn't work all that well and is usually greeted by more long silences.

I don't talk to people often 



> Its current title is "The United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland."



Oh, is it, i think i lost track in the mid 16th century.


----------



## Saucy (Feb 6, 2004)

O CANADA!


----------



## Éomond (Feb 6, 2004)

Sarde said:


> I have noticed a lot of Americans ending just about all of their sentences with "y'know". I find it more than slightly annoying.
> 
> "Yeah, you just told me, so I know!"



Sorry. I guess that just a "filler" (as I call 'em) word, looking for agreement. Who knows, guess it's just part of the accent/diliect.



> What about "really", maybe it can be used instead of "actually"...? Though the meaning is not the same exactly...



"Really" sometimes sounds like a common compainion to "like." 'So it was really, like, I don't know, just really cool. Like, we really had the best time.' 



> Oh, is it, i think i lost track in the mid 16th century



So did I!  I kept switching between calling it the UK and Britain. Now I know just what to say!



> O CANADA!


Well put. It's so beautiful there and it has one *really* big mall that totally rocks.



> that gets sooo very annoying at times when people use 'like' when it doesnt need to be used!


We teens talk like it, and must endure it to. Sometimes I don't notice (when talking) how much I'm saying "like." But yet I count how many times that dixy-hot girl in my class says it while giving a speech.


----------



## Sarde (Feb 7, 2004)

Éomond said:


> Well put. It's so beautiful there and it has one *really* big mall that totally rocks.



A mall!!! You go to Canada and the one thing you enjoy most is a frigging' mall!!!


----------



## Éomond (Feb 7, 2004)

Sarde said:


> A mall!!! You go to Canada and the one thing you enjoy most is a frigging' mall!!!



Well...yes!

It's the only thing I could enjoy there (besides seeing Canada's beauty) because I was doing volenteer work.


----------



## jejeje (Feb 7, 2004)

I really hate the world MALL. What does it mean anyway, its a really stupid word. Can't you just say,um.. shopping centre- it may be dull but it gets the job done


----------



## Éomond (Feb 8, 2004)

jejeje said:


> I really hate the world MALL. What does it mean anyway, its a really stupid word. Can't you just say,um.. shopping centre- it may be dull but it gets the job done



*mall*
_1. A large, often enclosed shopping complex containing various stores, businesses, and restaurants usually accessible by common passageways. 
2. A street lined with shops and closed to vehicles. 
3. A shady public walk or promenade._

So, I guess a shopping center is a mall. And that's what they're called around here, and it's less and quicker to say.


----------



## Sarde (Feb 8, 2004)

The word "mall":

Etymology: After The Mall in London, England, originally a pall-mall alley.
The Mall is a fashionable street in London, England, noted as the site of St. James's Palace and many private clubs. It derives its name from the game pall-mall, which was played on the grounds in front of the palace in the 17th century. Pall-mall: a 17th-century game in which a boxwood ball was struck with a mallet to drive it through an iron ring suspended at the end of an alley

History and Usage: A well-established concept in North America (where they were first written about in the late sixties), malls were tried in the UK during the seventies, but with little success. In the eighties, however, increasing traffic congestion and parking problems in large towns, as well as the changeover to the megastore approach to shopping, meant that the mall became increasingly popular. In the UK the longer term shopping mall is still commoner than mall alone.

Most striking is the way individually-designed shop fronts spill over into the malls themselves.


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya (Feb 8, 2004)

I thought "mall" was a British word of origin when I first learned the word. I think I learned it later than "shopping centre/center".


----------



## jejeje (Feb 9, 2004)

Mmmm, yeah, but we say it how it looks, instead of mawl. As in Pall Mall. Anyway, i just have an irational dislike of the word. I think it makes me think of annoying, Olsen twinsish american teenager types.
"Hey!!! Wanna go to the maawwl??!!"
Irritating, isn't it?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Feb 9, 2004)

jejeje said:


> I really hate the world MALL. What does it mean anyway, its a really stupid word. Can't you just say,um.. shopping centre- it may be dull but it gets the job done



I looked it up in the Random House Unabridged, and it says that it's of British origin, but it doesn't explain its literal meaning(!). It gives a variation as "shopping mall," but that gets no closer to what "mall" really means or where it came from. Oh well, I tried!

Lotho


----------



## Ingwë (Aug 15, 2005)

I am from Bulgaria... Small country in Europe, Bolkan peninsula. 

I hope you'll find it on the map:


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Aug 15, 2005)

And I'm yet another who hails from the wonderful US of A. 

BTW, we don't all want to 'bomb it'.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 16, 2005)

United States of America. Blah...I wanna be a limey. Or an Aussie.

No actually, I want to move to Canada. No offense to all our Canadian fellows, but Canada's not exactly the most provacative player on the world stage...no big international scandals or nuffin'. Nice and peaceful. Plus I already live in Minnesota, about three hours away from the border, so what would the difference be?

But you know what my two favorite countries in the world are? Ireland (which I've never been to but I WILL), and Costa Rica. I love Costa Rica. It's GORGEOUS...the people are wonderful, land is cheap, life is laid-back...I love it.

Costa Rica me gusta. Me gusta me gusta mas que alguna cosa...y Ireland tambien.

And that was my Spanish. I'm reasonable at it...maybe 50%, 60 tops.


----------



## Tar-Elendil13 (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm from the Confederate States of America, so that's another country I guess. Am I the only confederate on this site? Is everyone here Yankees? Oh, to you British folks: thanks for helping out our revolution. Probably couldn't have got it done without ya. Let's hope Tulane doesn't get destroyed by Katrina. Wouldn't it be bad if Tulane was destroyed, but Mississippi State was unscathed? May seem cruel, but that would be bad. No, I'm just kidding. Mississipi state is just my least favorite team.

TE13


----------



## yhwh1st (Sep 1, 2005)

American here. Can't say exactly what state I hail from because I've lived in so many different places.


Rhiannon said:


> (shall I doom myself and throw in that I like Bush? No, not a good time, obviously...)


 Nah. I support Bush too. I don't think it should matter if people express their oppinions so long as they don't argue over it. (Quick question. Have you ever noticed that most military, at least Navy, are Republican? Just wondering if others have observed what I have.)



> An American here- there's nothing like being a military brat and constantly interacting with service men and women to make you patriotic- and it should be noted that I am not just a Southerner (important distinction...it's a different country down here), but a Texan, which counts as a whole different nationality.
> Being a military brat also makes you appreciate different countries, though. I'm always wishing I were overseas. Visiting isn't enough- living somewhere else is really important, I think. A year at least.


Another military brat!!!! So I'm not alone! Have you ever lived outside the country? I've lived mostly on the west coast all my life but did have the opportunity to live in good 'ol Virginie. My dad was in the Navy and we were stationed there for 2 1/2 years between 1998 and 2000. I currently live in WA state but am likely going to be moving down to OR. Possibly by the end of next month. It'll be a quick pack job and some hasty goodbyes  *sniff* but nothing I'm not used to. I've never lived in one place for more than 3 1/2 years before we moved again. It'll be wierd for me to settle down in one place. Moving is all I've ever known. And yes, the interaction with military does make one vary patriotic.   I certainly know that I am! Though I would LOVE to travel over the world and see all the places where y'all live!


----------



## Wraithguard (Sep 1, 2005)

Hello!? Me = US Army Officer's College + Democrat (Kerry hater tho).


----------



## yhwh1st (Sep 1, 2005)

Ahem! That's why I said _most_ military. My grandpa was a die-hard Democrat and he was Navy, but my Dad (and most other military I know) are strongly Conservative, but not adament on having their party in office. Most people I know (including myself) would vote for a membr of the opposite party if they thought they would do a better job.


----------



## Sammyboy (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm another brit! 

I guess you could say I also come from the 'Shires'... well, Staffordshire anyway, which is in central England. I think I read somewhere (or it was on one of the extras on the EE disks) that Tolkien might have based the two towers on two old Victorian water towers somwhere in Birmingham, which isn't a million miles from where I live.

There seems to be a lot of people that want to move to England or the UK, must be the place to go!


----------



## Yohaikara (Sep 27, 2005)

And I AM from POLAND - POLSKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sathos (Sep 27, 2005)

Éomond said:


> Well...yes!
> 
> It's the only thing I could enjoy there (besides seeing Canada's beauty) because I was doing volenteer work.



Was this mall West Edmonton Mall in Alberta, or just a random mall? I've been to Edmonton once or twice, and their mall is fantastic  

That said, I live in Canada, and I love it here! Home sweet home


----------



## Fugitive1992 (Oct 5, 2005)

USA ALLL THE WAY!!! cuz thats where im from. and if you don't like it...well then.......tough!!!


----------



## Luthien Elenese (Oct 18, 2005)

as my location said, Rydw i'n byw yn Cymru! i.e. i live in Wales, land of the ermm... welsh cheese... and... erm... welsh-type people and... well, it appears to me to be the land of chavs...

But Welsh is also what Tolkien based Sindarin on, so thats some consolation at least. Even if I really can't speak it...

Please, all you english-types, NO SHEEP JOKES! We've heard them all before. I guaruntee.


----------



## cupn00dles (Oct 20, 2005)

Brazil, South America here


----------

